
“Enable Filesystem API in Incognito in Chrome to Defeat Incognito-Detectors” - troydavis
https://twitter.com/elidourado/status/1145322888108621824
======
troydavis
To enable the flag: chrome://flags/#enable-filesystem-in-incognito

It's not perfect, but it does work. See
[https://www.google.com/search?q=side+effects+of+filesystem+a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=side+effects+of+filesystem+api+in+incognito+mode)
for details.

Additional credit to savanaly in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20915286#20915493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20915286#20915493).

